# Really hard poop



## Hollowaysal (Mar 7, 2013)

I've noticed this week or so that Delilah has really hard poop, and she looks like she is straining when she goes. Before Maisie came along I used to feed her usual Canagan mixed some days with Lily's Kitchen wet food, or the Ziwipeak dry. I would add coconut oil most days too. But then she had a blocked anal gland as I think I over did it with the coconut oil. So I stopped that, and because of feeding Maisie the same food (Canagan), I've not added any other just in case it upset her tummy and I thought it was cruel to give it to Delilah and not her. Could this be why it is now so hard? Since Monday, I've been soaking Delilah's food and adding wet tinned to try and make it softer, but as yet, nothing. Is it too early to expect changes? Should I take her to the vets or keep trying with the wet food?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

coconut oil works both ways, too much can give their poops a strain or too much can give thier poops a pudding...when i used to give coconut oil it was only a dime size or just a little on the nose to lick off.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

for my chi's I give 1/2 teaspoon. I drizzle it over their food. The sheltie gets one teaspoon.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

you can try some canned pumpkin, or i use kocsyl in vito's food 1/8 teaspoon every night keeps him regular. Also if you can cats, the hariball treatment that's alike a goo, will working to soften things just a pea size until she's going normal again.


----------

